

Syrian Electronic Army hijacks Microsoft blog and Twitter account - kbambz
http://www.theverge.com/2014/1/11/5299716/syrian-electronic-army-hijacks-microsoft-blog-and-twitter-account-for

======
ChrisAntaki
The Syrians mention Microsoft is "selling the data to the governments". Are
they referring to MS reportedly selling zero day exploits, before they are
patched?
[http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130614/02110223467/micros...](http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130614/02110223467/microsoft-
said-to-give-zero-day-exploits-to-us-government-before-it-patches-them.shtml)

------
jds375
They have a long history of doing these kind of things. My question is, how do
these blog/twitter hackings really help them? I doubt people are gonna stop
using Microsoft email. Maybe they're just trying to publicize, but I feel like
these antics are getting a bit old and losing their efficacy.

~~~
kevin_rubyhouse
SEA claims that defacing Microsoft's blog/Twitter is just a distraction. A
possible goal could be to leak a huge volume of internal email? They already
captured and released one exchange.

------
n1ghtmare_
This type of "hacking" is extremely lame. For some reason when I see any kind
of defacing like this one I'm filled with rage.

------
j2labs
The email refers to a hole having to do with bitly. Anyone have more info?

------
hydralist
are these just mercenaries or are they all syrian? how do they 'hack', what
type of coding skills do they have that can do this? brute force? genius
algos?

~~~
varjag
Usually these are kiddos with misguided sense of patriotism doing what they do
(defacing websites).

Media loves to blow this out of proportion, because "cyberterrorism" and
"cyberwarfare" just looks so damn cool in print. In reality though, you can
count gainful attacks, the kind which would make sense to be conducted by
governments, on fingers of one hand.

~~~
mistfog
You are just speculating, adds nothing to the discussion. If there is one
country with a "misguided sense of patriotism" it would be the US. Spying on
the entire world? Selling out every possible exploits to the governments?
Implementing backdoors? This is just the tip of the iceberg and its citizens
of the US who are carrying them out. Just the media using the terms
"cyberterrorism" and "cyberwarfare" as you said, are just another trick to
exploit the patriotism in the US, patriotism only benefits the government and
not the people.

~~~
varjag
I see my post disturbed you enough to register here and comment, but I have no
fainest idea what you actually object to.

That defacing websites is a misguided patriotism? Well yes, it does not
contribute to your case in any measurable way. It's not like bringing down a
blog means a jack in real world.

As to your token US-bashing, I'm not a U.S. citizen so your outrage is
misplaced.

